# Anyone pour their own acrylic?



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking to have a block made to match a certain color. Needs to be 1.5 x5 inches....that long at least. I do not pour my own so I am hoping someone on here does that can custom mix and pour one for me. I am in La Porte so someone relatively close.

Or if you know someone that is not on here that pours and you could PM me some contact info that would be awesome.

I appreciate any help

Jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I pour my own mix of resins and I know a lot of very good people that does it as a business.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Bill. Replied to you


----------

